# My Angel Fish is Sick cant figure it out!



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll attach a picture of my Angel fish. 
He's bent in half and doesn't swim around just kinda floats to the bottom of the tank.
PH 6.8 - 7.0 Ammonia 0 Nitrate 0 Nitrite 0 
I put him in quarantine with some Aquarium salt. 
All of the other fish are fine. Including my other 2 Angels.
Any ideas?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your angel. Is this a cycled tank? You should have some nitrates in a cycled tank.

How old is the tank? Can you post a picture of the fish in distress?


----------



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea its a cycled tank I've had it up and running for about 2 years. I've had the angels for 3. I did post I picture in the original message. Do you not see it? It comes up on my computer..


----------



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking at the page source the first time the picture didn't show up was because it was in your gmail account which won't share the photo with people not logged into your account, you last attempt looks like you tried to add it to your album here and show everyone but you might have made it a private album so the picture won't display for anyone until you make that album public(also make sure you copy the BB code line in the picture and paste it in the body of the message), or the picture is a bad format. But if you can see it I don't see why it would be in a bad format.


----------



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

O.K. can you see it now? I made the folder public. 
Also just an FYI fishy didn't make it:-( but I would really like to know what caused this. 
I've had the 3 angel fish for Years I'm really bummed out and hope I don't loose the other guys. Their both swimming around just fine right now but so was this guy. Whatever caused this was onset very quickly and he showed no signs of distress leading up to this, and once it happened he only probably lasted an hr.
I just observed him for a while and I cant see any visible signs of illness. He does seem to be very skinny almost like he was sucked dry from the inside. But the exterior seems fine. Maybe i'm dealing with some type of parasite?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Your going to need to repost the picture with the new BB tag info, just go into the album, go into the picture, at the bottom there should be an area that says BB code link, copy that text out and paste it right into the message body. (dont click insert image)

Edit:

I was able to get it to come up by removing the T at the end of the file name here it is(it is the correct image right?):


----------



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats the picture. Thanks, not sure what went wrong with that.


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

You have 2 chinese algae eaters? how old/big are they? i heard that as they mature they stop eating algae and become violent towards the other fish, including sucking their slime coat. Angelfish are a good target. I would consider rehoming these fish, i heard they do not play well with others. what you need is a siamese algae eater instead. 

I mention this because from my google search i came up with this post:

http://www.myaquariumclub.com/pleas...ng-at-the-bottom-body-is-u-shaped-328872.html

the experts didn't seem to recognize these symptoms... their theory seems plausible.


----------



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm perhaps. I know when the Chinese Algae eaters grow larger they can tend to be aggressive. My 2 guys are only about an inch long if that and are about a year old. I'll throw in some algae chips to see if that helps the situation, and monitor activity more closely.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

but algae eaters only attack sick fish and eat their slime coat.thay are like indicator fish and tell you which one is already sick.so don't blame them please.


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

i am not sure i would consider chinese algae eaters true algae eaters... 

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball, Chinese Algae Eater.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrinocheilus

pretty much any website you come accross about them says the same thing.

and both of these mention to not keep them with slow moving fish with disk shaped bodies i.e angelfish.

apparently their mouth isn't for sucking algae either, it's for holding onto rocks... they live in fast rivers.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

FishmanPA said:


> Hmm perhaps. I know when the Chinese Algae eaters grow larger they can tend to be aggressive. My 2 guys are only about an inch long if that and are about a year old. I'll throw in some algae chips to see if that helps the situation, and monitor activity more closely.


 
Have problem with zero nitrAte readings in two year old tank. No nitrate reading would indicate biological filter (good bacteria) has been compromised,, or is non existent.(unless tank is heavily planted).
Judging from the photo of Angelfish in specimen container, the fish is quite small for three years old as are the chinese alage eaters at one year old at reported one inch.
Looks to be food in bottom of specimen container with the fish? Often is recommended not to feed sick fish for if food is not eaten,, it then contributes to ammonia levels becoming issue with maintaining water quality.
Have these fish been moved recently from another tank? If so,, then changes in water chemistry from one tank to another could have placed the fish under considerable stress if not acclimated slowly,
Ditto if tank is not cycled.
Water must read zero for ammonia,zero for nitrites all day ,,every day,,and if biological filter is working and filters have not been subjected to sudden removal of all filter material,or cleaning of all material in water containing chlorine, then Nitrate reading of some level should be evident and 20 to 40 ppm would be ideal.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yes they do use the suckers to hold onto rocks in their native highland rivers but even normal plecos suck on our aquarium fish when they are sick.most of the time it's and indicator like i said before.we've seen this behaviour on large fish and predatory fish koi,arowana and flowerhorns and each time the larger fish that are the ones that are showing signs of early sickness and we give them special attention by removing the algae eater and monitoring and medicating the fish as they are expensive and mistakes are costly


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

kitten_penang said:


> but algae eaters only attack sick fish and eat their slime coat.thay are like indicator fish and tell you which one is already sick.so don't blame them please.


 
Kitten,
Most often the reason that these fishes begin rasping on the slime coat of other fishes is in large part due to diet imbalance. (something missing )
I have found the same to be true with various loaches and plecos. When their dietary needs are met,, they leave other fishes and plants alone in large part, and only eat dead or dying plant leaves or matter.
The chinese alage eater on the other hand, is reportedly not from China, and is very poor alage eater even when small and as it grows,,it becomes even less of an alage eater and more of a belligerent fish that takes delight in terrorizing tank mates healthy or otherwise.
Is not true that they only seek out sick fish although sick fishes would be easy target as would dying or dead fish.


----------

